# Viz Wiz South West



## Albert Rigsby (May 24, 2012)

Met up with a new breeder on the beach yesterday with her 4 Vizsla's - Rigsby had the time of his life. Also met two wire haired Vsizsla's who Rigsby loved. I know there was a Viz Wiz on Dartmoor last year and after today, thought it would be great to have one again. if anyone is organising one, please let me know. If not, I'll try and organise one in Devon for July.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Rigsby - that's a long way for us,,,,but as we used to live on Dartmoor (Tavistock) years and years ago we might like a trip down memory lane.

I am hoping to organise a Whizz this summer at West Whittering beach - too far for you?


----------



## Albert Rigsby (May 24, 2012)

Bit too far for us I'm afraid - I had to look up where West Wittering was !! Hope you have a good one though.


----------

